# 2005 GTO Judge



## phantomblackgto (Mar 16, 2006)

I ran across these pics of a 2005 GTO Judge concept. Too bad GM wasn't smart enough to put this beast into production. If they had, no one would be talking about the LS7. 

Engine Displacement: 6.4L (389 CID) 
Bore: 105.03mm (4.135”) 
Stroke: 92.00mm (3.622”) 
REV Limit: 7000 RPM 
Peak Hp: 575 Hp 6800 RPM 
Peak Tq: 500 Lb-Ft 5200 RPM 
Compression Ratio: 10.5:1 
Cam Shaft: Custom GM Hyd Roller 
Valve lift: 15.75mm (.620”) 
Cam Duration Int: 232 deg .050” Tappet 
Cam Duration Exh: 272 deg .050” Tappet 
90mm Throttle Body 
Dual Mass Air Flow sensors, Cold air induction system 

The only thing I'm not sure about is the exhaust. I can't copy and paste the pictures, so here's a link for your viewing pleasure. 

http://www.gtoalley.com/2004gtob.html 

Talk about the "Gotta Have It" factor! What do you think?


----------



## pbmaniac2000 (Feb 13, 2006)

575 Horses. Sign me up on that one. Good find. :cheers


----------



## ModBoss2 (Nov 13, 2005)

And they'd be saying: What new Mustang

I like it, except for that exhaust. Eeeesh!




phantomblackgto said:


> I ran across these pics of a 2005 GTO Judge concept. Too bad GM wasn't smart enough to put this beast into production. If they had, no one would be talking about the LS7.
> 
> Engine Displacement: 6.4L (389 CID)
> Bore: 105.03mm (4.135”)
> ...


----------



## noz34me (Dec 15, 2005)

Yes, exhaust is reminiscent of the old Trans Am. I think it's hard to improve our our exhaust look.


----------



## Wing_Nut (Mar 6, 2005)

The exhaust is definitely goofy and the color would have to go but the sheet metal/plastic is nice. Agressive without being a cartoon. Of course that engine is acceptable.


----------



## GOATGIRL (Feb 6, 2006)

I've seen that picture! I wish I could get my hands on one....I love it!:cheers


----------



## Afterglow (Nov 1, 2004)

phantomblackgto said:


> I ran across these pics of a 2005 GTO Judge concept. Too bad GM wasn't smart enough to put this beast into production. If they had, no one would be talking about the LS7.
> 
> Engine Displacement: 6.4L (389 CID)
> Bore: 105.03mm (4.135”)
> ...


Thats actually a 2004, heavly modded for the SEMA show a couple years back.


----------



## phantomblackgto (Mar 16, 2006)

I don't care. I'll still take one (even in "Judge" orange)!


----------



## 707GTOLS2 (Aug 31, 2005)

phantomblackgto said:


> I don't care. I'll still take one (even in "Judge" orange)!


:agree 
When I bought a Denali instead in 04 I saw that in mid July and in a MotorTrend Article about a supposed "Judge" for 05 I said I had to have one. Along with the Article about "The Last Ride" TV Show where they Heavily Modded an 04 and had a JUDGE on it


----------



## mumrah (Apr 3, 2005)

I love the look of the wide body on it. Looks like real fat rubber will fit.arty:


----------



## baron_iv (Nov 17, 2005)

What *I* would like is those engine covers that double as air filters. That's sweet-looking. Especially if one were to use one of the several fiberglass hoods which have the hood scoops up front so they could actuall take some air in, and then guide the air back to those filters. The hood they have on it has scoops which are WAY too far back to do anything but evacuate heat.


----------

